

SimpleGeo Launches ‘Storage’: A Distributed Hosted Database For Location Data - atularora
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/28/simplegeo-launches-storage-a-distributed-hosted-database-for-location-data/

======
alexgandy
I might be a bit paranoid, but I'm a little hesitant to use a service like
this when there's really no mention (yet) of the liberties I'd expect them to
want to take with the data.

------
dominostars
Wouldn't latency cancel out any advantage their faster algorithm might have?

------
gumbo
Nice idea. Good luck. Added the documentation of Place to my bookmarks, will
review this this week-end.

Is it possible to just retrieve the POI you add using the API? Is it possible
to restrict access to your own POI?

------
wan23
25 cents per 1000 calls? Is that a reasonable price? If you were to have an
ad-supported page that requires a call to the DB then you would need to have
25 cents CPM just to break even.

